# Brake mounting dimensions?



## wbx (Apr 11, 2005)

Brake system for an Audi 200?
This may sound strange to you fancy Audi guys, but some of us Vanagon owners (still german, right?







) are wanting to replace our crap brakes with your good brakes. Word on the street is that the brake system from the 5000/100/200 series can fit with not too much effort.
I am wondering if there are any schematics or dimensions for the:
rotors (front and rear)
caliper mounting holes (front and rear)
distance from the axle to the caliper mounting holes (front and rear)
I know this is a bit of a weird request







but if you knew how downright scary the stopping is on one of these bricks, you'd appreciate how much some of us want to do this upgrade.
Thank you for any information on this subject,
-Damon


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Brake mounting dimensions? (wbx)*

Are we talking G60 dual piston calipers? The disc's are 276x25mm I can measure the distance between the mounting holes on the carriers if you like?


----------



## wbx (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Brake mounting dimensions? (yodasfro)*

Thanks for the reply... yes it is the g60 i am looking for, and that would be great. If you could also measure the distance between the holes and the inside top (as if the caliper were resting on the rotor), that would be helpful.
Quick Q, though... do you know are all calliper carriers for the g60 the same?
Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-damon


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Brake mounting dimensions? (wbx)*

The carriers may be a different size from a coupe quattro or 20v 90 sedan.
I will measure that stuff later for you and let you know.


----------



## wbx (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Brake mounting dimensions? (yodasfro)*

Thanks a ton for that... I really appreciate you taking time to do this. In your next post, can you tell me which car this particular caliper/carrier came off of, and the P/N stamped on it?
Again, thank you!








-Damon


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Brake mounting dimensions? (wbx)*

I got basic measurements for you the length between the the mounting bolt holes to the inside edge's is 3 1/4 inches. Another is from the edge of the center of the hub to the center of the outside of the carrier is 2 1/4 inches.


----------



## wbx (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Brake mounting dimensions? (yodasfro)*

Thanks a ton for taking those measurements... I'm a little confused on what they mean, though (sorry







).
For the first one, you measured where the holes are closest together, right? ("minimum distance"... not center to center).
For the second one, I'm confused about what you call the hub. You don't mean the thing the rotor fits over, do you?
Sorry for not understanding...








again, thanks,
-Damon


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Brake mounting dimensions? (wbx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wbx* »_
1For the first one, you measured where the holes are closest together, right? ("minimum distance"... not center to center).
2For the second one, I'm confused about what you call the hub. You don't mean the thing the rotor fits over, do you?

Yup closest not center to center the hub is part the that wheel studs are in.


----------



## wbx (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Brake mounting dimensions? (yodasfro)*

Cool... got it. Thanks!
This project looks like it'll work








-Damon


----------

